# IPV5 - Pioneer4You



## Dubz (30/1/16)

I wonder how long until the IPV5s is released  



Powered by YiHi SX330-200 Chip

SX Pure (0.05ohm by power mode)

Output Power: 10W-200W
Output Joule: 10J-120J
Standard Resistance:0.15ohm-3.0ohm
Joules Mode Resistance:0.05ohm-1.5ohm
Output Voltage: 1.0V-7.0V
Input Voltage: 6.4V-9.0V
Output Current: 1.0A-45.0A
Input Current: 1.3A-45.0A
Temp. limit Centigrade: 100°C-300°C
Temp. limit Fahrenheit: 212°F-572°F

TCR Value: 0.00050-0.00700


----------



## stevie g (30/1/16)

Sexy schmeksy, my next mod.


----------



## capetocuba (30/1/16)

That paint job ... hope its better than the IPV Mini V2.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/1/16)

This would've been great a few months ago, but Joyetech and it's derivatives have seriously raised the bar for kick@ss budget mods. So I don't see why one would want this over something like the Cuboid, which actually costs less than half than the IPV5 (If they plan to stick with the the proposed $99).

Also, 45Amp input current? Doesn't sound safe at all for a series mod, as it essentially means there's no safety cutoff for any battery on the market at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (30/1/16)

The form factor does it for me, I just don't like box mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## huffnpuff (30/1/16)

Sprint said:


> The form factor does it for me, I just don't like box mods.


? and the IPV5 is a...?


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

Sprint said:


> The form factor does it for me, I just don't like box mods.



@Sprint, i assume you mean that you like the rounded edges instead of rectangular box shapes

The you will probably like the new Reo model - the P67 !
It has rounded edges on the one side. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (30/1/16)

The ergonomic shape does it for me as well as the YiHi board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (30/1/16)

They got it right on the Ipv4 so there is hope . 


capetocuba said:


> That paint job ... hope its better than the IPV Mini V2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (2/2/16)

Current owners love it, but unfortunately it's huge and not pocket friendly. I went for the new Vaporflask Stout currently in the postal system from Europe, until the SX450 class Q comes out in March. 

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_123 (22/3/16)

Any owners in SA that can give someinsight on the mod?

@Andre Apologies if Im wrong but I think I might have seen yours somewhere on the forum before?


----------



## Dubz (22/3/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Any owners in SA that can give someinsight on the mod?
> 
> @Andre Apologies if Im wrong but I think I might have seen yours somewhere on the forum before?


I think @VapeSnow also has one...


----------



## daniel craig (22/3/16)

I have one, it's a great mod. I haven't had any issues with mine. It is a fingerprint magnet and there are no covers available at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (22/3/16)

I got one. Love it!


----------



## Alex_123 (22/3/16)

Thank you for getring back!

The battery sled on the ipv5 looks similar to ipv4s, which is not solid as the Ipv3li IMO.(Have had both)

Any thoughts on it?
Thats the only thing holding me back from pulling the trigger.
Would appreciate some feedback!


----------



## VapeSnow (22/3/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Thank you for getring back!
> 
> The battery sled on the ipv5 looks similar to ipv4s, which is not solid as the Ipv3li IMO.(Have had both)
> 
> ...


Hi bro i have one and its the best mod P4U has made so far. The quality is amazing and is definitely worth the cash!! Battery door is a solid and it sits solid. You would really enjoy this mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (22/3/16)

Yeah great quality and the board is superb. The sled is absolutely fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (22/3/16)

Alex_123 said:


> Thank you for getring back!
> 
> The battery sled on the ipv5 looks similar to ipv4s, which is not solid as the Ipv3li IMO.(Have had both)
> 
> ...



Its a great mod. Build quality is superb. Definitely a mod worth buying! It wont disappoint you


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

Around how much would you guys for a used Ipv5 in good condition


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

*would you guys pay OR sell


----------



## Mark121m (4/9/16)

IPV5 is still great @Ebrahim2310 
i was concidering selling mine for 900rand


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

I have one , just thinking about the price range to sell the mod


----------



## Mark121m (4/9/16)

havent seen many on the market.
its a solid device thats why


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

Yeah it is , but I'm selling mine , want to try something else , and if I can't a good buyer I'm still cool with keeping this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (4/9/16)

Ebrahim2310 said:


> Yeah it is , but I'm selling mine , want to try something else , and if I can't a good buyer I'm still cool with keeping this one


I realised the same thing.

Ppl push down the price.
But I won't budge on my price.
So I left the sale n Said keeping it.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

Where can I get a sleeve for mine? I see you also in the east rand are


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

*area


----------



## Mark121m (4/9/16)

I found I think it was Sir Vape. 
Durbz. 
Comes in black only


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

Thanks


----------



## Mark121m (4/9/16)

Sir Vape has stock.
Just courier sucks
Almost 150rand for a Sleeve. 
Feel like just leaving it.


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (4/9/16)

Thanks for the update


----------



## PsyCLown (5/9/16)

At Vapecon there was a special for an IPV5 for R700, brand new, so therefore I feel as if one should ask R600 or less for one if you plan to sell it 2nd hand.

They are great mods! My friend got one at vapecon and he is loving it, just the weight and size as he is use to his Pico.


----------

